# [emerge] orden no encontrada (close)

## carlos plaza

Un feliz año nuevo 2021 a todos los participantes del Foro

Error gravisimo por descuidado, elimine dev-python/aiohttp dev-lang/python-exec

y ahora cuando quiero ejecutar el comando emerger 

```
emerge: orden no encontrada
```

eselect python list

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect: línea 16: python-exec2c: orden no encontrada
> 
> /usr/share/eselect/modules/python.eselect: línea 16: python-exec2c: orden no encontrada
> ...

 

He buscado como solucionar mi gran torpeza, pero no consigo nada que me ayude   :Crying or Very sad: 

Cualquier ayuda es buena.

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## carlos plaza

Solución en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006016.html

----------

